# 1999 Dodge Ram 1500



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

Install just complete 12/14/08.

Simple install but sounds amazing! :rock: 

Total Cost of everything from Crutch field and install is Under $500.

List of everything in the truck.

--------------------------------------------
HU: Alpine 9874
Front Speakers: Pioneer 6-1/2" TS-G1642R
Rear Speakers: Pioneer 5-1/4" TS-G1342R
Subs" (2) Rockford Fosgate P1 10"
Sub Amp: Rockford Fosgate 2001 300.1 Punch
Power Wire: Rockford Fosgate 8AWG
Speaker Wire: Rockford Fosgate 16AWG
All Doors Have Sound Deading'
--------------------------------------------

Before any work was done.
1999 Dodge Ram 1500 Magnum V8











Everything about to go in. (except radio)











Naked Truck!











OEM Radio











Front And Rear Door Before Removal




















Front And Rear Door before deading




















Front And Rear Door After Deading'
There's one layer that cover pretty much the whole door but has you get closer to the speaker there's almost 3 layers


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

-------------------------------------


Speaker install.
don't have picture during the install but there is a 6x9 adapter that has Sound Deading' over it to the door to convert to the 6-1/2" speakers we chose. (never liked the sound of 6x9)
and weather stripping to make a good seal to the door, no air leaks from around the speaker






































And When its all done you can barley see the speakers!









---------------------------------

Factory speakers! we've made a huge improvement!

Front









Rear










-------------------------------------------------


Head Unit: Alpine 9874
The Head Unit has an iPod control feature so we have the iPod in the change holder next to the radio!


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

Wiring And Amp Install.

First the Positive power wire.
Fuse is mounted on top of the truck's fuse box.
Under the hood its all protected by split loom.

Also not pictured the ground from the battery has been upgraded. factory wire look smaller than 10 AWG, is now 4 AWG.




















Wire hidden under carpet, and its zip-tied to factory wires and then taped to hold it down from moving and being seen.



















Almost finished, set the gain and Low-pass filter and we can put the covers on.










Mounting the amp.
We didn't have any security screws so we used the next best thing.
i think they are called trim level screws or something like that
they have a square head on top! Doubt anybody that would wants to steal this amp would have a screw driver like that.

(sorry the picture is a little blurry.)


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

Box Building And Sub Install.

Planing the box










the magnet cover has been removed to give the subs the max volume in this tiny box and it lowed the mounting depth by a over a quarter of an inch.










Building and there's like a hundred screws in this tiny box!



















Wow these box's are smaller than what the subs came in!










Yep its pretty strong for 1/2in' MDF!










sub box in and Rockford Fosgate 16AWG wire inside. No terminal cubs just a hole wire squeezed through and caulk.then 2 screws through the inside to hold the box down and for security.










Finally the sub in and yes the trim ring was put on upside down so when the seat moves up its says punch (can only see half the sub).


----------



## Critical Audio (Jan 13, 2009)

Final Pictures!

We toke up extremely little storage room. made a amazing sounding system. all stealth only thing you can see from outside is the head unit, but the removable face plate hides that! all under $500.










Amp gain is set and the cover is on, now no wires show anywhere in the whole truck!



















Can Barely See The Box's Under The Seats.










A Shot With The Doors Open










Storage Area (Clean Install)










--------------------------------------------------------
Complete, Customer is happy! My job is done here!
--------------------------------------------------------
I have to thank Nick, Matt and Zach for all their help!
--------------------------------------------------------

-Critical Audio


----------

